# Red Eye Morphs



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

hi guys just found these on another site and thought that i would share. they are all Agalychnis callidryas Morphs.


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

wow, i still prefer the normal red eyes tho, mind you i like the black one


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

can onlly see 2 of em


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

The black one is gorgeous! I take it none of these are available in the UK? Are they mutations or morph populations like darts?


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

Not sure about the xanth. The Black is satisfyingly monochrome


----------



## mad4frogs (Aug 8, 2006)

I really want some of the xanthics :flrt: I emailed the guy about the xanthics when he was selling some but the shipping was gonna be £350 :shock::shock::shock:


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

can still only see the normal and xanthic
got red cross disease on the rest


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

Who was it???

praps gang together and ship a group??


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Captincarot i will PM the pics to ya!

they was on an american site, but i would be willing to get a shipment and split the costs. PM me if anyone is interested.


----------



## chameleonpaul (Dec 20, 2006)

How much for the black ones or the xanthics?

Imagine a black one with red eyes !!!!!!


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

The albinos are $100, the Blacks are $100, and the Xanthics are $60. so in england thats about £55 and £35


----------



## chameleonpaul (Dec 20, 2006)

Thats well cheap, not bad at alll !!!


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

plus the shipping, plus the agents fees, plus the handling fees, plus the inspections fees, plus the duty, plus the VAT.....


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

how would you go about bringing them back if you or a friend was comming over by plane and you picked the frogs up your self from the guy?

hamm does sound the best solution.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

If you were to pick them up from America and fly back with them you would have to pack them for air transport to IATA standards and then you'd need to find an airline which would take them and they would have to travel in the cargo hold.
You would have to travel back into one of the airports with a BIP.
You would still need to have an agent in the UK to do the paperwork ready for their arrival and you'd still need to pay all the handling, paperwork & inspection fees and then depending on how many you bought back you'd still probably need to pay duty and VAT.
So all in all it's no easier & not much cheaper doing it that way.

If you could find some at Hamm you could just drive them back into the UK, depending on how many you have and if you get checked or not you could still get stung for VAT.


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

can these different morphs live together?


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Yes they are all the same species, still have the same care and requirements they are just genetic odd-balls.


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

So are they just chance mutation occuring in a clutch of normal eggs or do they have isolated populations like tinc. morphs?
Id be willing to split on shipment as well for a couple of black ones


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

pollywog said:


> plus the shipping, plus the agents fees, plus the handling fees, plus the inspections fees, plus the duty, plus the VAT.....


No VAT/duty if it's a non trade import.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Caz said:


> No VAT/duty if it's a non trade import.


Depends on the qty & value of the frogs as to if it's classed as a trade import or not and in order to make it worth while with the additional costs of transport & fees you'd need to import a lot of frogs which would take you over the freshold.


> So are they just chance mutation occuring in a clutch of normal eggs or do they have isolated populations like tinc. morphs?


They are genetic abnormalities Albino, Melanistic, Xanthic, Axanthic, Lutino, Leucistic, Flavistic, etc. that just crop up from time to time in a breeding of normal frogs.


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

Plus amphibians dont always ship well....
Ive seen pics of the albinos before - stunning!


----------

